# What's your worst symptom(s) at the moment ??



## anitas

Mine is brain fog some memory loss and distant memories :-( anyone recovered from this ??


----------



## Pondererer

Totally standard


----------



## allison84

Memories feel distant 
Feel stuck inside my head 
Disconnected feelings 
Feel different to others


----------



## smallbean

Definitely the lack of ability to feel emotions. I miss being excited, happy, relaxed or able to feel love for those I care about. Nothing really seems to matter anymore and I don't see any point in having goals or working towards anything because it's all meaningless and I can never get the feeling of satisfaction and pride I used to have when I accomplished things.

Also, this might go along with not having emotions, but the constant feeling that I'm uncomfortable, that something isn't quite right and I can't fix it. I get bouts of anxiety when I think too much about my symptoms or the future. It's an uneasy, restless feeling as if something horrible is going to happen at any second even though I logically know I'm absolutely fine.


----------



## allison84

Smallbeam 
You sound like me I feel exactly the same way 
That uncomfortable feeling I know all to well,, I hate that feeling it makes me feel like I'll go crazy or snap from the uncomfortable ness if it


----------



## star_cheese

Over introspection, ruminating and moling over decisions and words, indecisiveness bothers me too


----------



## herecomesthesun

How often my surroundings can feel so, foreign and unrecognizable. It's incredibly scary


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen

honestly my symptoms have gone down a lot after eating healthier/exercise and cbd, my worst symptom is always feeling like im going over the edge. like im just gonna go insane one of these days and completely forget who i am and who anybody else is. i know its just anxiety hyperawareness but i always feel like my identity is slipping and falling off


----------



## Aha's Shadow

Coincidences as usual. Can't see them as just random events. Seems to eerie to be true. Feels like something or someone is conspiring against me. Fuck this.


----------



## Jix

Feeling that my consciousness, soul, and awareness arnt in a real, existing place ever.
Hyper aware of my awareness, like im floating eyeballs or a floating consciousness or something.
Dont know who the hell i was, am or suppose to be. It like im fractured into different feelings and sensations and missing so much and yet thinking too much at the same time.


----------



## Kmac0917

hanginginhere_ramen said:


> honestly my symptoms have gone down a lot after eating healthier/exercise and cbd, my worst symptom is always feeling like im going over the edge. like im just gonna go insane one of these days and completely forget who i am and who anybody else is. i know its just anxiety hyperawareness but i always feel like my identity is slipping and falling off


This is where I am right now smh. I know damn well I'm not gonna go crazy.. I don't even have the energy but still


----------



## 138106

The fact that I can't quite remember how it was to be normal. How it was to not wake up every morning and the first thing on your mind is this. How it was to not be constantly in doubt about everything. How it was to be able to just live and do life stuff without any rumination or mental distractions.


----------



## Illiterate

Not being able to experience love, pain, happiness, excitement, aliveness, energy, hunger, desire. I also cant watch a movie without thinking too much about it and then it ruins it for me. As well its really hard to enjoy doing anything. As well I cant enjoy the things I used to. I cant remember a lot of stuff now that my friends and family can. As well im super paranoid that Im not real and that everything is fake. Im also paranoid about dying and that my parrents are going to die. I cant express how I actually feel. I feel like such an idiot all the time. And the worst thing is that I cant do anything about it. Also my head hurts all the time.


----------



## Illiterate

Everything feels so scary as well. Im the oldest of my siblings and I am intimidated by them for no actual reason. I just feel less then them and not worthy.


----------



## seraphcat

Brain fog
Dissociation
Mild anxiety
I want to cry but either can't or can't let myself (not sure which)
Feeling like the person I love isn't real (which is why I want to cry)
Feeling trapped (by reality and by life)
Lack of Motivation
Visual static and floaters


----------

